# Wie kann ich mit dem Freistellungswerkzeug pixelgenau ein Bild frei stellen?



## JavaUncle (19. Februar 2010)

Problem: Wenn ich mit dem Freistellungswerkzeug eine Grafik freistelle, möchte ich dies pixelgenau machen. Das heisst: Keine Teilpixel oder so, sondern wirklich pixel für pixel. Photoshop versucht irgendwie schlauer zu sein als andere Programme und ermöglicht es mir, gegen meinen Willen, das ich Pixel bruchstückhaft auswähle.

Mist...Schwer zu beschreiben. Stellt euch mal ein 10x10 Pixel Bild vor. Darin wollt ihr 5x5 pixel ausschneiden (freistellen). Nun versucht ihr krampfhaft so genau wie möglich 5 x 5 pixel auszuwählen, nur dummer weise ist es möglich die Auswahlbox auch auf halbe oder "angefressene" Pixel zu legen.

Das kann man doch bestimmt irgendwo abschalten, oder?


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

in solchen Fällen verwende ich nicht das Freistell sondern das Auswahlwerkzeug. 
Dort kann ich eine feste Größe einstellen.

Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Februar 2010)

Hi,
auch Photoshop kann keine halben Pixel freistellen. Wenn du nicht genau auf einem Pixel liegst dann nimmt PS das am nächsten liegende.
Falls du PS CS4 hast, hier gibt es ein Pixelraster da siehst du auch genau ob du auf dem Pixel liegst.

Viele Grüße


----------

